# Ruptured Air Sac



## Jessica (Mar 15, 2009)

Can someone tell me what a ruptured air sac looks like, I think Paulie might have one?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

The only way to be 100% sure is a Avian Vet visit, I do not think it is something that can be seen from the outside, I believe x rays have to be done.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 15, 2009)

I was scratching her head and lifted up some feathers on the side of her neck and found an air pocket.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

how old is she? i know when I have baby tiels (no feathers yet) there is sides on their neck that when they eat fill up and it looks like an air pocket 

might be that.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm not sure of her age but I have had her for about 3 years I got her from some people,that I never met, that had a bunch of cockatiels that they were using for breeding. I was told they were bred in poor conditions and Paulie's never really been a healthy bird.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

*get her to a vet asap*

if you think she has a ruptured sac then off you go...please keep us posted...signs of tail bobbing at all?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jessica said:


> I'm not sure of her age but I have had her for about 3 years I got her from some people,that I never met, that had a bunch of cockatiels that they were using for breeding. I was told they were bred in poor conditions and Paulie's never really been a healthy bird.


oh if you've had her that long and just now noticing it, then i doubt it's the part that gets filled up when they eat - i'm not even sure if that part still gets filled when they are adults , I know i see it all the time on the babies when they're naked and no feathers 

I'd suggest getting her to a vet to get checked, Even if it is nothing, it's not a wasted trip because then your mind is at ease and you'll know if its supposed to be there or not


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree, please take her to a vet.


----------

